# no new dove threads???



## sparky30_06 (Sep 3, 2011)

Wow figured it Dove season stating back on Sept. 1st in alot of areas we would see some trafiic on this topic.  Everyone still in the dove fields???


----------



## terry colwell (Sep 3, 2011)

I didn't even buy a hunting license this year so far. I sure would love some dove tho, I have a great recipe for them..

 Dove Breast

Jalapenos

Bacon

 Cajun spice

 coat breast with Cajun spice, split pepper in half, put jalapeno in breast cavity and wrap with bacon, coat the whole thing in more Cajun spice and cook indirect high heat till bacon is done to your liking...

Man I can eat a couple dozen done like this,,,


----------



## eman (Sep 3, 2011)

Opening day here was a bust . tropical storm Lee left us w/ 45 mph winds and 6" of rain so far.

 More expected tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## sparky30_06 (Sep 3, 2011)

Well over here in Texas my buddy and I have only been hunting in the mornings and have about 50 in the freezer so far, and a few more made it into some japalenos with cheese and in the smoker right now


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 3, 2011)

Me and the boy are headin' out tomorrow evening and again on Monday morning. I just got back today from a long TDY and me and the dog are raring to go. My recipe for the little critters is a night in Tenderquick, rinse, spice a s desired and then into a 180 degree or so smoker over some hickory. Makes for a nice bag of jerky snacks..


----------



## roller (Sep 3, 2011)

Rained here all day..No birds flying...


----------



## dr k (Oct 22, 2013)

This whole season over corn fields is a bust due to the spring floods and late harvest.  Luckily I froze many from last year.


----------

